
Useful PHP function Nr.3 - Generate random string - azwebcoder
http://webcoderblog.com/2009/06/19/useful-php-function-nr-3-generate-random-string/
======
callahad
I wonder why the author left V and Y out of the source string?

And of course, a Python equivalent:

    
    
      import string, random
      def gen_random_string(length=10):
          chars = string.ascii_uppercase + string.digits
          return ''.join(random.sample(chars, length))

